# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FT-270R สวยเท่ห์ กันน้ำ อุปกรณ์แท้ 100% (ช่วงพิเศษแถมแท่นชาร์จแท้)

## Import

*YAESU FT-270R* สวยเท่ห์ กันน้ำ อุปกรณ์แท้ ไม่ต้องอธิบายอะไรกันมากเพราะหลายๆท่านคงรู้จักกันดี สินค้าที่นำมาขายเป็นของใหม่ 100% ถ้าคุณซื้อคุณคือเจ้าของมันคนแรกที่ได้ใช้งาน จะซื้อเครื่องทั้งทีต้องมั่นใจว่าเป็นของแท้ทั้งเครื่องและอุปกรณ์

*รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมตามลิ้งก์นี้ :* http://www.yaesu.com/indexVS.cfm?cmd...F39179AB3B1511

*รูปภาพแสดงรายละเอียดและอุปกรณ์ที่จะได้รับ*







*ราคา :* 5,000 บาท แท่นชาร์จแท้ สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*ราคา :* 4,200 บาท (วอลชาร์จ)

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ ธีระพันธุ์ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EH747147277TH  วันที่ 04/07/54
ส่งคุณ วิวิทย์ (พะเยา) EMS = EH747151515TH  วันที่ 05/07/54
ส่งคุณ บัญชา (กะทู้) EMS = EH747184500TH  วันที่ 28/07/54
ส่งคุณ กฤชเพชร (ลำปาง) EMS = EH747186718TH  วันที่ 01/08/54
ส่งคุณ ธนกฤษ (ชัยภูมิ) EMS = EI536329392TH  วันที่ 01/11/54
ส่งคุณ เสกสิทธิ์ (สามพราน) EMS = EI536382557TH  วันที่ 01/12/54
ส่งคุณ ส.อ.ขวัญชัย (ปากคาด) EMS = EI536206186TH  วันที่ 14/12/54
ส่งร้าน คลังสื่อสาร (ยโสธร) EMS = EJ069748288TH  วันที่ 02/07/55
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.คำนึง (ศรีสัชนาลัย) EMS = EJ960809599TH  วันที่ 28/09/55
ส่งคุณ ทรงศักดิ์ (ปทุมธานี) EMS = EJ400331017TH  วันที่ 17/10/55
ส่งคุณ พ.ต.ท.ณัฐพล (บึงบูรพ์) EMS = EJ400395216TH  วันที่ 21/11/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยนาม (บัวใหญ่) EMS = EJ486229482TH  วันที่ 06/02/56
ส่งคุณ สมมิตร (คลองปาง) EMS = EK351624326TH  วันที่ 16/09/56
ส่งคุณ นสต.สามัญชน (จอหอ) EMS = EK262292834TH  วันที่ 15/10/56
ส่งคุณ ร.ท.กิตติชัย (แม่สาย) EMS = EK637325580TH  วันที่ 06/12/56
ส่งคุณ ชยพล (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EL313715335TH  วันที่ 28/07/57 (แบต+แท่นชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (ยานนาวา) EMS = EN689255031TH  วันที่ 06/10/57
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.หัตถชัย (สันกำแพง) EMS = EN771796290TH  วันที่ 21/01/58
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ธีระยุทธ (พานทอง) EMS = EK480021626TH  วันที่ 10/03/58 (แท่นชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ พีระพัฒน์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EN459803330TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (แบต infini)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN459803343TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (กล่องราง FBA-25 จำนวน 8 อัน)
ส่งร้าน หจก. พี แอนด์ เอ ซิสเตมส์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = ED868447266TH  วันที่ 02/09/58
ส่งคุณ ทชากร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP200316969TH  วันที่ 19/02/59
ส่งคุณ ธีระ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868509076TH  วันที่ 30/03/59
ส่งคุณ สาริศ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868554353TH  วันที่ 05/04/59 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ กุลจิรา (เบตง) EMS = EP868467699TH  วันที่ 08/04/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ ชูศักดิ์ (น้ำปาด) EMS = EQ360660763TH  วันที่ 07/07/59 (แบต)
ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP917080152TH  วันที่ 22/08/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.ท.วัชพล (รอจ่าย ลพบุรี) EMS = EQ896387206TH  วันที่ 19/10/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)
ส่งคุณ อรรควัชร์ (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS = ER349896921TH  วันที่ 23/03/60 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ พงศธร (ดุสิต) EMS = ET055871523TH  วันที่ 12/06/60
ส่งคุณ วนัส (สุพรรณบุรี) EMS = ET494536900TH  วันที่ 23/08/60 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง + ไมค์นอก Yaesu แท้)
ส่งคุณ ร.ต.ภูวเดช (ลาดหญ้า) EMS = ET920253768TH  วันที่ 28/02/61
ส่งคุณ สาริศ (สันทราย) EMS = EU517152940TH  วันที่ 13/06/61 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน) 




*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมมิตร (คลองปาง) EMS = EK351624326TH  วันที่ 16/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นสต.สามัญชน (จอหอ) EMS = EK262292834TH  วันที่ 15/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ท.กิตติชัย (แม่สาย) EMS = EK637325580TH  วันที่ 06/12/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชยพล (อ่อนนุช) EMS = EL313715335TH  วันที่ 28/07/57 (แบต+แท่นชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สงวนชื่อ (ยานนาวา) EMS = EN689255031TH  วันที่ 06/10/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ส.ต.อ.หัตถชัย (สันกำแพง) EMS = EN771796290TH  วันที่ 21/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จ.ส.ต.ธีระยุทธ (พานทอง) EMS = EK480021626TH  วันที่ 10/03/58 (แท่นชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พีระพัฒน์ (ไชยปราการ) EMS = EN459803330TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (แบต infini)
ส่งคุณ ธีระชัย (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EN459803343TH  วันที่ 28/07/58 (กล่องราง FBA-25 จำนวน 8 อัน)

----------


## Import

ส่งร้าน หจก. พี แอนด์ เอ ซิสเตมส์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = ED868447266TH  วันที่ 02/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ทชากร (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP200316969TH  วันที่ 19/02/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ธีระ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868509076TH  วันที่ 30/03/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สาริศ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EP868554353TH  วันที่ 05/04/59 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กุลจิรา (เบตง) EMS = EP868467699TH  วันที่ 08/04/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชูศักดิ์ (น้ำปาด) EMS = EQ360660763TH  วันที่ 07/07/59 (แบต)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยพงศ์ (จรเข้บัว) EMS = EP917080152TH  วันที่ 22/08/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ต.ท.วัชพล (รอจ่าย ลพบุรี) EMS = EQ896387206TH  วันที่ 19/10/59 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อรรควัชร์ (แม่ฮ่องสอน) EMS = ER349896921TH  วันที่ 23/03/60 (เครื่องชุดวอลชาร์จ 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงศธร (ดุสิต) EMS = ET055871523TH  วันที่ 12/06/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วนัส (สุพรรณบุรี) EMS = ET494536900TH  วันที่ 23/08/60 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง + ไมค์นอก Yaesu แท้)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ร.ต.ภูวเดช (ลาดหญ้า) EMS = ET920253768TH  วันที่ 28/02/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สาริศ (สันทราย) EMS = EU517152940TH  วันที่ 13/06/61 (เครื่อง+กล่องรางถ่าน)

----------

